# Lost an old friend



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

In the past few weeks, he became lethargic. He wouldn't clean himself, didn't eat or drink much, and if he had to go sometimes he doesn't get to the litter box in time. Also he was rather nasty toward my other cats. In all, it seemed like he pretty much gave up living. After 12 years as a wonderful friend and companion, I had come to a hard decision that it was best to have him euthanized.

RIP Marshmellow, 12 years old.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Such a sweet looking guy. I'm sure he's feeling much younger and happier over the bridge.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Run free over the Bridge Marshmellow.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry.
RIP Marshmellow


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Marshmallow and I hope it's not too tough on you.

I've only had to make the decision once, and it still bothers me half a year later. I don't suppose it's ever easy.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

